# Belt Sander switch



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all !
I need help finding a switch for my belt sander

I have a Chicago Electric belt sander model # 96435 the switch will not work any more. I tried to find one at my local repair shops, but no luck. I than e-mailed Harbor Freight and was told that is a discontinued item. They suggested I go on line and try to find one. No luck there either. I than asked Harbor Freight if a switch from their 4" Magnesum sander would work. I was told maybe, but was told they do not stock parts for that sander, nor will they ever. So here is my problem I have a good sander, but no way to turn it on.

Any help would be appreciated

Thank You
:'(
Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If all else fails, wire the sander direct without a switch and use it with a foot switch instead. The foot switch can also be used with a router or drill press.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Or by pass the switch and use the item below
You just may end up with a VS belt sander.

Router Speed Control

==


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

You can try to find an inline switch like a lamp switch with the proper ratings. Bypass the internal switch and use an inline switch to turn it on and off. Just make sure of the ratings of the switch before you do this.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

All great solutions, Jerry. But if you _still_ want the switch, try looking for the mfg.'s name on the old one? That and a switch model # may get you somewhere online. Usually parts like that are generic to industrial end users; not available at retail. Try sending these guys the switch and tool info. Sending a really good picture of the switch (out of the m/c is also helpful.
For small parts I just lay it on the platen of my scanner, cover it with a page from a quad pad and scan it. You'll get an excellent image.
Tool Parts Direct . com - The Online Tool Repair Parts Store


----------



## scamp238 (May 18, 2011)

Have you tried tried Radio Shack? They should have something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry, further to my earlier comment, try these folks...
http://www.e-switch.com/ProductCata...ory/categoryid/20/sename/Trigger/default.aspx

If you`re Googling, enter _`trigger switch for power tools`_
That`s very specific and eliminates a lot of unhelpful links.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

pps... and _this_ is why you can`t find what you need at retail.
Electric Tool Trigger Switch-Electric Tool Trigger Switch Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com

When you look at NA unemployment numbers, the above is where the jobs went.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> All great solutions, Jerry. But if you _still_ want the switch, try looking for the mfg.'s name on the old one? That and a switch model # may get you somewhere online. Usually parts like that are generic to industrial end users; not available at retail. Try sending these guys the switch and tool info. Sending a really good picture of the switch (out of the m/c is also helpful.
> For small parts I just lay it on the platen of my scanner, cover it with a page from a quad pad and scan it. You'll get an excellent image.
> Tool Parts Direct . com - The Online Tool Repair Parts Store


I'm looking for a switch also but not for a sander. I thought I might get some ideas by reading this thread but I guess I'm too stupid to know what a* m/c* is.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

SandburRanch said:


> I'm looking for a switch also but not for a sander. I thought I might get some ideas by reading this thread but I guess I'm too stupid to know what a* m/c* is.


Sorry Robert, shorthand for `machine`. Not stupid at all; my bad.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry Robert, shorthand for `machine`. Not stupid at all; my bad.


 Thanks Dan.

The only shorthand, abbreviations or acronyms I'm acquainted with are the IRS and the FBI.

Usually I quit reading at the first test question ( acronym ) in a writing but since I need a switch I had to ask.

Thanks again.


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Compare



electric power tool trigger switch


Min. Order: 2000 Pieces

FOB Price: US $0.8-3.8 / Piece

Payment Terms: T/T

Supply Ability: 10000 Piece/Pieces per Day..
They have a switch that looks very much to what I need, but i don't need 2000 of them


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You just need to find 1,999 other owners in the same boat, Jerry.


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I found one through Tool Works in Signal Hill, CA I should have it in a few days.

Thank You to all how replyed


----------

